# Cruze 6Spd AT Downshifts and gets stuck at 5th gear



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

The car will try to downshift to lower speed if you start getting crazy while not on gas pedal, or if cruise is engaged and you exceed the cruise speed by quite a bit.... What you have going on is.... Well, wrong! I would have them service it. No trifecta tune eh? If so maybe a TCM wipe using the red trifecta cable might do SOMETHING but... I would let the pros handle this one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plankton (Apr 8, 2013)

hmm. my car doesnt have trifecta tune/cruise control, and when it happens, im only maintaining my speed around 120km/h with no sudden changes in throttle. Could it be related to heat? wierd thing is after I turn off my car and resting for a few mins, it works fine  . The 'Pros' didnt seem to be able to find the problem after sending it there 3 times, thought I'd get more input from here before going again. thx!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

the battery is only used to start the car, all systems while driving the car are ran through the alternator . i dont understand why the service centre is trying to change your alternator... its your transmission that has a problem lol! i think you may have a problem with your tcm,id get it reflashed by chevy to see if that solves it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a transmission control issue - not alternator. My guess it's heat related. Call GM and open a ticket with them. Also, since your dealership isn't willing to look at the transmission I would try a different dealership.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please take obermd's advice and contact GM to open a case with them. That will be your best bet for getting the issue resolved.


----------



## plankton (Apr 8, 2013)

Ill ask them to check the transmission when I go next time. Thanks


Btw, what about the error P0625, from the service description i found on the net, its related to grounding/wiring/alternator. any ideas about that code?


http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/SM-T/92565199.en.html


----------



## LarryF (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm having the same problem exactly - not including the Check Engine Light coming on, just the 5th gear problem. Did you ever resolve it?
Thanks!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LarryF said:


> I'm having the same problem exactly - not including the Check Engine Light coming on, just the 5th gear problem. Did you ever resolve it?
> Thanks!


Any issue(except electronics)with the transmission should be covered under the powertrain warranty(5year/100K miles). 

Without more info it would be difficult to diagnose or help at all. Say the automatic drops from 6th to 5th on a slight hill grade, it will remain in 5th until the load decreases(you crest the hill). Wonder if this is what your seeing? Noticed the OP says he couldn't even manually shift it to 6th with is car and has a code present.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

While the problem may seem to be a transmission issue, keep in mind that it's under the control of the computer. I wouldn't ignore the alternator code. It's possible (and I'm taking a wild guess here) that if the alternator output is sensed as low, the car may downshift to give the alternator more RPMs. Given the known issue with battery cable, it wouldn't hurt to point that out to the dealer. It wouldn't hurt to monitor the system voltage at that time.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.*
plankton*,

Have you made any progress in getting your transmission issues fixed?

I own a 2014 Cruze 1LT and the 6T40 automatic and it has behaved badly since Day One. Spoils the entire Cruze driving experience and I literally hate the car. I've taken the car to a couple Chevrolet dealerships for troubleshooting and repairs only to be told by their respective service managers that their evaluation and GM Chevrolet's diagnostic software tells them the car's all good and there is nothing can be done.

*Horse manure*. The car drives like crap. The one service manager appeared not to understand the problems at all and said he'd research them, of course he never did. And the other service manager told me he agrees the transmission's performance is miserable but he cannot repair what Chevrolet tells him isn't broken.

Good luck getting it fixed, because I've had none.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> .*
> plankton*,
> 
> Have you made any progress in getting your transmission issues fixed?
> ...


OK.....your post has me interested.

A few questions.....current mileage.....any modifications......if modified (such as reprogramming for example) how many miles had the car accrued prior to the install.

Gotta start somewhere, right?

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay robbie whom are ya writing to Horsemanure or Plankton ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Hay robbie whom are ya writing to Horsemanure or Plankton ?


Heh heh.....you're right!.....kinda vague.

Actually, I'm hopeing to get a response from UlyssesSG........Heh, heh.....it's Sunday...give a old guy a break.

Rob


----------



## Kurdia (Oct 21, 2015)

*Cruze transmission*

Hello , I have the same problem , some time my car stuck in 2nd gear and I have to turn of the car and wait to about 5 minute to solve this problem , pls help?


----------

